# My first fuzz pedal: Chasetone Fuzz Fella/King Tone MiniFuzz



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So a while ago, I decided to seriously try to get into fuzz. Eventually came upon the King Tone MiniFuzz (which is now gone) and the Chasetone Fuzz Fella (which I kept). Before I sold the king Tone, I thought it might be cool to make a video comparing the two and also running my iridium through its paces on how it takes fuzz (amazingly).

Just wanted to share the video here in case it's useful for anyone  Time stamps are in the description.


----------



## Hear Ye Music (Dec 19, 2012)

2 fuzzes that have recently caught my attention. Interesting how the Fuzz Fella seems to get much cleaner than the King Tone when the guitar volume is lowered, especially considering the FF is Si and the KT is Ge.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hear Ye Music said:


> 2 fuzzes that have recently caught my attention. Interesting how the Fuzz Fella seems to get much cleaner than the King Tone when the guitar volume is lowered, especially considering the FF is Si and the KT is Ge.


I found that really interesting too! But the Chasetone definitely seemed a little bit smoother to me. Both have their advantages but I thought it's too close to pay the extra 100 or 150 bucks. Also, the Chasetone is way more versatile at lower volumes than the Kingtone.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice. Took me a while to figure out the t-shirt. Lol


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

starjag said:


> Nice. Took me a while to figure out the t-shirt. Lol


Hahaha one of my favorite thrift store finds!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

One of the fuzz pedals that I kept is a Chase Tone Roadster. Being Si based and able to achieve GE tone repeatedly makes it useable. This one does Fuzz Face Si, Ge, Tone Bender, and ventures into Rangemaster territories. I would suspect that yours is as versatile or possibly more so. Chase Tone has a following for good reason. Taking time and experimentation is key.

I do find several other Ge based fuzz pedals that I own can be superior in getting the Hendrix tones. They do their thing with the circuit and guitar easier, noisier, to the point of SRV, Hendrix. I don’t have the full extent of those chops to fully utilize, but can easily get there tone wise.









I can hear the Chase Tone sound in your pedal choice, and I am certain you will find even more to love within it. I think I hear more thickness in Chase Tone pedals, and at times I want more transparency of the original sound. That can be found the more you use the pedal, and depending on what your choice of guitar is capable of.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Tone Chaser said:


> One of the fuzz pedals that I kept is a Chase Tone Roadster. Being Si based and able to achieve GE tone repeatedly makes it useable. This one does Fuzz Face Si, Ge, Tone Bender, and ventures into Rangemaster territories. I would suspect that yours is as versatile or possibly more so. Chase Tone has a following for good reason. Taking time and experimentation is key.
> 
> I do find several other Ge based fuzz pedals that I own can be superior in getting the Hendrix tones. They do their thing with the circuit and guitar easier, noisier, to the point of SRV, Hendrix. I don’t have the full extent of those chops to fully utilize, but can easily get there tone wise.
> View attachment 321994
> ...


Oh I agree that Chasetone pedals are really versatile and Kyle (I think that's the owner) has a great ear. Wouldn't mind trying his Wah pedal sometime. And yeah, I definitely prefer a thicker sounding fuzz but it can get pretty transparent for a fuzz. I had the bass and feel cranked. Turning those back would back off that thickness. 

oh and it cleans up so well!! Gets really chimey.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree on your Chase Tone thoughts. It is one of two fuzz pedals that stay on my drive enhancement board. I may add in one of the others off to the side, or use individually for a day or two every so often.

This one does Hendrix and rolling off the best, almost amp like...


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Tone Chaser said:


> I agree on your Chase Tone thoughts. It is one of two fuzz pedals that stay on my drive enhancement board. I may add in one of the others off to the side, or use individually for a day or two every so often.
> 
> This one does Hendrix and rolling off the best, almost amp like...
> View attachment 321995


Cool pedal! I know fuzz is such a rabbit hole haha. Each pedal is so different from the other and all suited to a particular thing. Really intriguing.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Rabbit hole for sure.

Modern pedals like Chase Tone made products, tend to ‘play well with others’, on a complete pedal board.

Something built ’old school’, like the Lee Hooker pedal, while it does what it does extremely well, just might add so much additional unwanted noise throughout the board. It is also not as versatile, but what it does gets your attention.


----------



## ricky_b (Feb 15, 2016)

Love the Chase Tone Fuzz Fella. It's been on my pedalboard since the day I got it. Haven't looked at another fuzz since.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

ricky_b said:


> Love the Chase Tone Fuzz Fella. It's been on my pedalboard since the day I got it. Haven't looked at another fuzz since.


Cool board! Do you run any of your ODs with the Fuzz Fella? 

Got to hear it again in a jam last week and it really is so great. Fantastic sustain , sounds big and still cuts.


----------



## ricky_b (Feb 15, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> Cool board! Do you run any of your ODs with the Fuzz Fella?
> 
> Got to hear it again in a jam last week and it really is so great. Fantastic sustain , sounds big and still cuts.


Na, pretty much on it's own although sometimes I'll use the MXR EQ at the end of the chain as a boost to hit an amp a little harder with it. I have a POG2 in front of it and that is a really cool sound.


----------

